# [risolto] dhclient funziona, mentre lo scrtipt di init.d no!

## alegioit

ciao, ogni tanto mi diletto nella reinstallazione completa del mio serverino domestico....

non sono un esperto di gentoo e di linux in generale, anzi, diciamo che sono quasi alle prime armi...

ho un problema strano: il server funge da router tra l'hag di fastweb ed i miei altri 4 computer. Durante l'installazione di gentoo ed al primo riavvio tutto ok (ho installato solo lo stretto necessario per farlo partire e per fargli fare da nat, quindi iptables, dhcp, ssh e nient'altro (niente samba ne ambiente grafico)).

Sembrava andare tutto bene... prima di andare avanti ad installare tightvnc, samba e gnome gli ho fatto fare un bel "emerge --update world" e bam il dhcp dell'hag non funziona più... o meglio funziona, nel senso che mi rilascia l'ip solito, ma non mi va più internet....... (in realtà non so se sai stato questo a non farlo più funzionare o se sia una cosa che si sarebbe presentata lo stesso al successivo riavvio....)

Mi spiego meglio: lo script di init.d funziona perfettamente come sempre (l'hag mi rilascia il solito ip), ma non funziona la connessione in internet. Non è un problema di DNS (in resolv.conf ci sono i nameserver soliti), ma se gli do un bel route non mi restituisce nulla......

Dandogli un bel "dhclient eth1" invece ritorna tutto a funzionare e se faccio partre nuovamente route mi restituisce subito la tabella di routing con i gateway giusti delle due interfacce di rete.....

Mi sono scaricato dhcpcd, ma eseguendo "dhcpcd eth1" mi dice che l'hag mi ha mollato l'ip, ma non funziona lo stesso.....

Non capisco davvero dove possa essere il problema.....  ho provato in tutti i modi, anche stoppando iptables, ma non so proprio cosa possa essere... la cosa strana è che solo con "dhclient eth1" riesco a far funzionare tutto, con "dhcpcd eth1" o con qualsiasi altro clent dhcp non funziona nulla..... (le opzioni di configurazone dei client dhcp sono quelle di default)

```

config_eth1=("dhcp")

config_eth0=("192.168.0.1/24 broadcast 192.168.0.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.0.1")

```

PS: Avrei anche un'altro piccolo problema... mi carica sempre net.eth1 anche se non voglio che me la carichi all'avvio... mi sembrava che bastasse cambiare in /etc/conf.d/rc rc_hotplug="yes" in rc_hotplug="no" ... invece ho dovuto indicare direttamente rc_hotplug="!net.eth1", perchè???Last edited by alegioit on Fri Jan 01, 2010 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

per curiosità, cosa ti risponde il comando ifconfig eth0|grep inet ?

----------

## alegioit

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> per curiosità, cosa ti risponde il comando ifconfig eth0|grep inet ?

 

ciao, grazie della veloce risposta!

Mi risponde:

```

 inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

 inet6 addr: fe80::21f:c6ff:fee4:a7f4/64 Scope:Link

```

ps: cmq la lan interna non dovrebbe dare nessun problema visto che non ho lo schermo sul server e quindi mi connetto tramite ssh  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: cmq la lan interna non dovrebbe dare nessun problema visto che non ho lo schermo sul server e quindi mi connetto tramite ssh 

 

in effetti te lo chiedevo per un dubbio personale, che non ha ragione di essere.

comunque bisogna che tu posti la configurazione dell'interfaccia di rete eth1 e della tabella di routing al momento del guasto.

senza dati, è impossibile risalire alle cause.

fai attenzione che il file /etc/conf.d/rc è deprecato.

----------

## alegioit

uhm... per configurazione di rete di eth1 cosa intendi???? su eth1 ci gira il dhcp e basta... non ho configurato niente

La tabella di routing prima che gli do dhclient eth1 non te la posso postare... non esiste...: route non restituisce nessun risultato, rimane li senza far nulla... in effetti prima che esegua dhclient eth1 tutta la rete sembra sbarellare... ad esempio ci mette 15 secondi a fare il login con ssh... appena esegui dhclient eth1 e provo a rieseguire il login con ssh mi logga istantaneamente!

output route quando va:

```

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

2.x.x.x            *               255.255.248.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default           2.x.x.x          0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

```

la cosa più strana che non capisco è perchè diamine che dhclient lo eseguo io da bash funziona tutto, mentre se lo fa partire lo script di init.d, pur rilascinadomi l'ip non funziona nulla....Last edited by alegioit on Thu Dec 31, 2009 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> route quando va:
> 
> 

 

meglio route -en. perché eviti le attese, in caso di configurazione sbagliata. *alegioit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

effettivamente hai due route di default.

se capisco bene, a te dovrebbe servire solo la eth1.

dove spara il gateway 2.x.x.x (non ho mai usato fastweb)?

io confronterei questa tabella con quella funzionante, per provare a capire le differenze.

quanto a "configurazione di rete", interndevo semplicemente l'output di ifconfig eth1|grep inet.

----------

## alegioit

uhm... sono proprio un deficente....

togliendo semplicemente il gateway della rete interna riparte tutto......

io credevo che ci volesse un gateway anche sulla lan interna... ma mi sa che è meglio che mi ristudio bene come sono strutturate le reti  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

grazie del tuo preziosissimo aiuto (anche per /etc/conf.d/rc che non mi sarei mai aspettato fosse deprecato  :Wink:  :Wink: 

----------

